# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  Beriev A-60, Soviet/Russian airborne laser laboratory aircraft based on the Ilyushin Il-76MD transport

## Airicist

Beriev A-60 on Wikipedia

russianplanes.net/ID43995

bastion-karpenko.ru/a-60-lazer

----------


## Airicist

Beriev A-60 Airborne Laser 

Uploaded on Nov 3, 2010

----------

